# USB PC gamepad for emulators?



## De-Zant

http://www.logitech.com/en-au/gaming/controllers/devices/301

Or you could go a step higher and get the logitech DUAL ACTION GAMEPAD. It's CHEAP. And it would allow you to use the gamepad in modern games as well. Games like Dirt2 or stuff like that, where the controller is a nicer option.


----------



## Trigunflame

I personally use a PSX-to-USB "adapter/dongle", with my old PS2 DualShock 2 controller for all my Emulators.
ie. http://www.mayflash.com/pc/pc001/pc001-1.htm

Haven't needed anything else.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trigunflame;12113578*
> I personally use a PSX-to-USB dongle, with my old PS2 DualShock 2 controller for all my Emulators.


I like this. IS there a driver you use to program the buttons, or software? The NES emu i use can map to w/e button. Thats what i need for sure, to be able to program it.


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12113605*
> I like this. IS there a driver you use to program the buttons, or software? The NES emu i use can map to w/e button. Thats what i need for sure, to be able to program it.


Any good emulator (for NES, that would be something like fceux or nestopia), will support DirectInput.
From their respective input configurations, you should be able to map your controller's buttons to the emulator's buttons.

The only "Drivers" you need, are for OS support.
Available here: http://www.mayflash.com/Download.htm


----------



## Tones

I'd recommend using an XBOX360 controller. I use it to play all my emulated games. It's supported by windows, so it has basic button configuration options and is easy to setup. Since it's USB, just plug it in and play. I suppose you could do the same with PS3 controllers, but I don't know if they are plug and play.

I have owned two PSX-to-USB adapters before and they worked great, but were somewhat buggy due to the crappy software that comes with them, at least the ones I owned did. If you go this route, make sure the adapter allows for diagonal directions. One of the ones I owned only allowed 4 directions, up down left right, but not diagonally in any direction which sucks.


----------



## SwishaMane

Hm. Good point. I'm gonna try and find an actual PC gamepad tho. XBOX has never been my thing, and playing Mario 3 for NES with a 360 control would be weird. Im thinking of a generic SNES like pad or Genesis like pad, I wanna play some NES, SNES and Genesis like the good ole days.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Rumblepad 2 BEST usb gamepad.


----------



## mothrpe

There's tutorials online of how to actually rewire a snes controller or other controllers to work with a pc, requires some soldering. This guy sells the straight up adapter, pretty cool. I have 2 of the logitech dual actions, they're decent, great with emulators and hot pursuit, driving in gta4.

http://www.raphnet-tech.com/products/snes_to_usb_cable/index.php


----------



## SwishaMane

I might just stick with this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/PLAYSTATION-PS1-PS2-CONTROLLER-PC-2-PORT-USB-ADAPTER-/260730614365?pt=Video_Games_Accessories&hash=item3cb4c1725d

What do you guys think? Will this support the Direct Input thing, and will I need a specific driver? I don't know anything about PC gamepads, last one i had was a ProPad 6 on game port. Worked awesome, but I sold it...

EDIT: I chose that oen too because it was only one in usa. EVERY other one I clicked was Hong Kong, serious? $1.00 ps2 - usb adapters from hong kong?


----------



## anoob

Nothing beats the real thing. I wouldn't bother destroying a real SNES controller, just get a Smart Joy USB adapter if you can. Yes, I still own a real Super Nintendo







.


----------



## Maxxa

I would just use PS3 controller if you have one. Motion joy will make it work and it has support for blue tooth wireless.


----------



## Razinhail

I use an old Logitech WingMan for all my console emulators. Works pretty good and FCEU and Fusion (my all in one Sega emulator) work well with it. Windows 7 Pro 64 bit has the drivers for it to work quite nicely already so I just plug 'n play. Literally. Wish ALL plug 'n play devices were this nice, but it has gotten a lot better since the days plug 'n play was first introduced (what was that, the original Win98? I think...)


----------



## venndia

In the past I have used a usb adapter hook-up I bought from radio shack for $10. Nothing to install, straight plug-n-play. Pretty flawless setup really. I used mine with the logitech RF controllers they made for ps2. It was great to have wireless controllers in my old HTPC setup.

Not to change the subject, but someone mentioned the PS3 controller and bluetooth. I just bought a new Asus board with built in bluetooth. Do ps3 controllers work with computers? I haven't tried it yet, but I thought I would throw the question out there.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venndia;12247294*
> In the past I have used a usb adapter hook-up I bought from radio shack for $10. Nothing to install, straight plug-n-play. Pretty flawless setup really. I used mine with the logitech RF controllers they made for ps2. It was great to have wireless controllers in my old HTPC setup.
> 
> Not to change the subject, but someone mentioned the PS3 controller and bluetooth. I just bought a new Asus board with built in bluetooth. Do ps3 controllers work with computers? I haven't tried it yet, but I thought I would throw the question out there.


Yes, I use motion joy software and drivers for my PS3 controllers. It even has an x-box controller emulator built in and support for PS3 keypad. Blue tooth and USB.


----------



## FlatWiiCCFan

I got this several years ago and -never looked back-




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mayflash-Wireless-Controller-Adapter-Wii-Classic-Controller-PC-PS3-/280775463340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415f8591ac

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rokfas6opnxj6vg/Joy2Key_and_Stuff.zip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VjLI3rNkzk

But for those who, for whatever reason, dislike the Classic Controller.
Mayflash is also planning to put these out soon...

http://www.mayflash.com/Products/PCUSB/PS3003.html
http://www.mayflash.com/Products/NINTENDOWiiU/W009.html
You have a choice of using the Wii U Pro or Sony Dual Shock 3,
and each of these adapters can support up to four controllers.

No BT dongle, no MotioninJoy, Glovepie or Bluesoleil required.
Just straight DirectInput (and Xinput) conversion.
(Not that you couldn't get Xinput with x360ce.exe)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ep3szhhjyv5kl32/x360ce.zip

http://s14.postimg.org/xut7b3yc1/xbox360_CE.png
http://s18.postimg.org/50ogu1x3d/Bastion_In_Game_Key_Settings.png


----------



## riahc3

Best one is the PS2/PS3/PS4 controller for PC. Simple adapter to USB and thats it.


----------



## Crazy9000

The xbox360 wired controller is the "best" since it has native support in windows. Plug and play. A huge bonus is many games that are on xbox too will already be set up to plug in the xbox controller and play.

If you don't like it, then ps2 with adapter or ps3 with motionjoy is probably next best option.


----------

